# A6 S-Line Wheels?



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

What kind of BBS wheels are these? 19" rims for the A6.
Thanks!


----------



## TDIChris (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: A6 S-Line Wheels? (Golgo-13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golgo-13* »_
What kind of BBS wheels are these? 19" rims for the A6.
Thanks!









Are you looking for their name or part number?
P.S we just sold a 3.2 S line w/ em gorgeous!


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: A6 S-Line Wheels? (TDIChris)*

Name of the wheel. BBS something or other...
Gorgeous, indeed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: A6 S-Line Wheels? (Golgo-13)*

Does BBS sell these in the aftermarket? I don't think they do. They are made by BBS, but they're OEMed for Audi. At least that's my understanding.


----------



## wgf3 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: A6 S-Line Wheels? ([email protected])*

Go to Hartmann Wheels http://www.hartmannwheels.com/site/audi.php
Mesh it's a factory spec. wheel, a very heavy wheel but really sharp factory caps fit no problem


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: A6 S-Line Wheels? (wgf3)*

Awesome. Thanks guys.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

what is the part number for them?


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

The Audi OEM reference is:
4F0601025 L1H7	- 19" BBS


----------

